# Group membership Association of British Drivers



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

With all this info in the press about how all us legal road users are feeling persecuted for the fines/points we pay and the poor service we recieve from the govenment with regard roads and driving on them, is there not something we can do about it I hear you ask?

Well I took a look at the Association of Brisith Drivers (who seem to have thier heads screwed on properly) and there is an affiliate membership program (http://www.abd.org.uk/join_affiliate.htm). If the TTOC were to join then this would add a few hundred people to their books and hopefully help them on their way to becoming a real voice for the motorist.

Just a thought really.

Rhod


----------

